# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Muzika Jugosllave

## fashion_girl

kte teme e hap per te gjith boshnjaket dhe per te gjith ato qe degjojn dhe e adhurojn muziken jugosllave! ktu ne kete teme mund te postoni te gjitha kenget qe ju preferoni me shum !

MUND TE POSTONI EDHE KENGE BULLGARE !
 :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Me pelqen tema qe hape.Kam pas jetuar ne Bullgari dikur dhe kenget bullgare jan pak a shume te njejta me kenget Jugosllave.Eh cme riktheve kujtimet e vjetra... Te pershendes me kte kengen.

----------


## fashion_girl

> Me pelqen tema qe hape.Kam pas jetuar ne Bullgari dikur dhe kenget bullgare jan pak a shume te njejta me kenget Jugosllave.Eh cme riktheve kujtimet e vjetra... Te pershendes me kte kengen. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DzOfFC7kGM


flm per pershendetjen!mendova ta hap kete teme sepse e di qe shumica e shqipetarve ashtu si edhe un degjojn muzike bullgare e jugosllave !

----------


## MI CORAZON

Uhhh, c'temë! Mua s'ma mban  të shkruaj.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## fashion_girl



----------


## fashion_girl

> Uhhh, c'temë! Mua s'ma mban  të shkruaj.


pse MI CORAZON?

----------


## Jackie

Do isha kurioz te dija nese ekziston nje forum jugosllav qe nje serb , maqedonas ,boshnjak apo ku di une ,t'hape nje teme apostafate mbi kenget shqiptare? Vertet muzika eshte kulture n'vete ,por kur vjen puna per kenge jugosllave e greke kthehem ne nje anti-jugosllavo-grek dhe skam deshire ti shoh ne nje forum shqiptar. Sic nuk kom deshire te blej produkte serbo-greke dhe cdo gje qe perfaqeson kto dy vende  :ngerdheshje: . 

Tani zyrtarisht mund t'me quani rracist .lol

----------


## Konstantin

fashion mos mthuj qe ke kshu shije muzkore kto jan mbeturina turbo folku serbe, bullgare etj me karakter komercial.mir ne shqipet e ishjugosllavis nuk e di  ju nga SHqipria si jeni ndiku nga kjo kultur e poshter sllave.
Ne ne maqedoni ata qe i degjojn kto keng njihen si katunaret dhe fshataret me te medhej qe skan lidhje me muziken.
me fal qe po te them ne ket menyr po nuk ma priste mendja te degjoja muzik serbe ktu en forum. disgusting  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

Jugosllavia ka vdek me kohë mi xhan. Hala se ke marr vesh lol. Muzika jugosllave në Shqipëri është ndjekur nga një brez i kohës së Enverit, që dëgjonte fshehtas radiot jugosllave, ndëra sot, bahh, nuk bëhet fjalë të dëgjojë njeri muzikë sllave, përveç ndonjë hiti që mund të jetë bërë ndërkombëtar.

Ti fashion_girl je boshnjake? Nqs s'gaboj të kam lexuar te një temë për boshnjakët.

Gjithsesi, ju përshëndes me një këngë të veçantë të kënduar në *shqip* nga një prej grupeve më të famshme të ish Jugosllavisë "Bijelo Dugme". Rastësisht e kam gjet këtë këngë, sepse s'kam dëgjuar ndonjëher muzikë sllave.

----------


## Enkeleu

Përshëndes të  gjithë Jugo-sllavët  me këtë këngë !!!

----------


## busavata

fashion_girl , te pershendes per temen...per dallim nga Jack Watson edhe shum te tjer kam ndegjue muzik te Rock grupeve Jugosllave , i kam par shumicen edhe Live edhe i ndegjoj edhe sot...Rock Muzika nuk ka qen fajtore , por sistemi politik  i Millosheviqit ishte fajtor i te gjitha ngjarjeve tragjike qe kan ndodhur... 

te pershendes me nje Blues te grupit Azra

----------


## getomental

E gabel e gabel,muzik tshkijeve ala po doni me ngu!turbo-ciganski-Folk.

----------


## busavata

> Përshëndes të  gjithë Jugo-sllavët  me këtë këngë !!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S2yv...eature=related


Enkeleu prite kangen e Beç Sinanit  nga   Augustin Uka

----------


## Foleja_

Enkeleu , busavata ... ju pershendes  me nje amanet nga Kamer Loshi

----------


## Orteku

Edhe une ju pershendes me kete kenge :

----------


## busavata

Foleja , Enkeleu edhe te tjeret ndegjone  , se asht kang qe vlen me ndegjue...kang histori asht kjo .

p.s. duhet deri ne fund te ndegjohet , te tri pjeset..

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Paska plas Pozdravi knej....................
Si sna vut nji kong me Lepa Brenen.....( kur ka qen e re.... ).
Se kur ka qen e re,nuk ka qen shkije...............

----------


## busavata

> Paska plas Pozdravi knej....................
> Si sna vut nji kong me Lepa Brenen.....( kur ka qen e re.... ).
> Se kur ka qen e re,nuk ka qen shkije...............


mirmrama Serafim , a e ndegjove kangen e qorr Ilazit ?

----------


## drague

tema duket provokuese.

pershnes Busavaten :shkelje syri:

----------


## *Goddess*

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH-wN2k2ZWk[video]

----------

